# Famco 50 five ton punch press



## Martin W (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi all,
i recently acquired a 5 ton punch press, complete with a cabinet full of dies for punching holes.
My question, I am limited for space and before  I decide to get rid of it. I was wondering if you guys have any brainy ideas for uses other than punching holes. It really doesn't take up a lot of room but don't want it gathering dust in the corner either.
any ideas are greatly appreciated .
thanks Martin


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 11, 2014)

A picture would be a big help. I am not familiar with that model. But have used different types of punch presses.


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 11, 2014)

Here ya go



I would happily take it off you, but the shipping will be a killer.
Sorry cant think of much else for it. Maybe it could be adapted as a small power hammer......if you had the use for that?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Martin W (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Phil ,yes that is the same as mine.
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin W (Apr 13, 2014)

View attachment punch press.zip

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hi, This is my press.
Martin


----------



## george wilson (Apr 13, 2014)

To adapt it as a power hammer might be a bit tricky. The punch press ram has to go to a specific point when it bottoms out. But a power hammer has to be able to strike metal at whatever thickness it is,and that thickness changes with every blow. As it is,if the punch press's ram can't reach the bottom of its stroke,it will just stall out,or possibly break the casting of the body.


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 13, 2014)

george wilson said:


> To adapt it as a power hammer might be a bit tricky. The punch press ram has to go to a specific point when it bottoms out. But a power hammer has to be able to strike metal at whatever thickness it is,and that thickness changes with every blow. As it is,if the punch press's ram can't reach the bottom of its stroke,it will just stall out,or possibly break the casting of the body.



Put a short, stiff spring between the ram and the hammer.   The hammer would have to be massive enough to store quite a bit of energy at the downstroke speed.


----------



## Taborclock (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to work at Furnas Electric in the press dept. They are very task specific machines for production work. I am not sure what I would do with one in a home shop. I do know they are very unforgiving if dies are not set up right. I would seek out help from a tool and die man who has experience in an industrial setting...... You'll recognize one because he will probably be missing a couple fingers. Seriously, these machines will hurt you. Please be careful !


----------



## Farmer Dodds (Apr 15, 2014)

On a school trip to mine (many years ago) we had a demonstration of a punch press in the machine shop.  Much larger than yours.  He was punching one inch holes in 3/4 inch plate for a cover for something.  If you have to drill lots of holes, this would be a very good machine to have around.  I would love to have one but you know how it is.  Wants and needs!!


----------

